# Mmmm..... Worms.



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello there! I'm super new to this hobby but have done lots of research on the care of hedgies, but I could not find an answer to this question:

Is it ok to feed a hedgehog CLEAN (like washed and milked so there's no dirt) earthworms as a treat? We have a killer of a compost at home (The equivelant of a pet for my Dad) and he got all excited when I told him hedgehogs were insectivores.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You shouldn't feed wild caught bugs because they have potentially been in contact with pesticides and viruses and other things bad for your hedgehog. If you can raise or find feeder earthworms in a safe environment then I think you can feed them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What about red wigglers? I have a tub of red wigglers (smaller than eathworms) that I keep to compost kitchen scraps. (No meat). So I know what they eat is good. Do you think that would be Ok? Also, I have no idea what the nutritional value would be for the worms. Don't even know if he would eat them, but it sure would be nice.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil LOVES earthworms. (I know what they eat.) They're good as a treat, but I imagine they're rather fatty to feed all the time.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The red wigglers are fine if you raise them in a container that you know what they are being fed. Personally, I am still a little wary of earthworms (I don't think there is a way to raise them in a completely sanitary manner) but then that's the case for every feeder insect... so I'd say go for it. Hope your hedgie likes them!


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

PJM said:


> I have no idea what the nutritional value would be for the worms.


I didn't know what Red Wiggler was, so I had to Google it. :lol:

If *THIS* is what you're referring to and if the nutritional analysis listed there is reliable, Red Wigglers contain:


Moisture 84.8%
Protein 10:5%
Fat 2.0%
Ash 0.7%
Other 2.0%
My concern is Protein 10.5% at 84.8% Moisture is 69.0% by Dry Matter Basis (DMB), which is the only reliable way to compare nutrients in different types of foods [click *HERE* for the info on DMB].

Considering that typical high-quality low-fat dry cat foods recommended for hedgehogs contain about 28 to 32% crude protein *at 10% moisture*, which translates to protein 31 - 35% DMB, *69.0% DMB* is way too high. (Btw, 2% fat at 84.8% moisture translates to fat 13.15% DMB, so it's not bad at all!)

Although there is no scientific proof presented, too much protein is generally considered to be very bad for hedgehogs (excessively rich foods cause stomach upset and often lead to kidney issues).

If you decide to feed Red Wigglers to your hedgie, I highly recommend you treat them as a very special treat which your hedgie gets only once in a blue moon.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks HedgieMate for the info! I'm going to wait until he's a bit older to even try one. Even if he loves them, I will use them sparingly. By the way, our red worms are collectively named George.


----------

